# re-painting an deers nose



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the best product and way to re paint a deer nose that over time has lost its shine?


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Check out Research Mannikins at: http://www.rmi-online.com/index.php/cPath/18_1096_2162_3270 They have Lacquer Life Tone pains that should touch up that nose. If you are going to do the nose you should also do the eye lacrimal and lips to freshen the whole mount up to life like newness.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

a deer nose needs to be sprayed with an airbrush with layering and blending of flesh, brown and black...you might want to take it to taxidermist and have him strip all the paint on the face and re paint it


if you just want to re gloss the nose get some hydro mist gloss and paint it on with a small artists brush, and hit the bottom lip too


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

all you need to do is brush a thin coat of poly-urethane to bring the brilliance back out


----------

